# Need a reel recommendation for my MOJO SURF 9' Rod



## tmilanese (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought the st. croix mss90mmf2 9ft spinning rod and can't make up my mind on a reel. It's for my daughter so I'd like it on the lighter side if possible...thanks!

http://www.tackledirect.com/st-croix-mss90mmf2-mojo-surf-spinning-rod.html


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Penn ssv are hard to beat .What's your price range?.. battle 2 are coming out soon .looks pretty good.


----------



## tmilanese (Nov 27, 2012)

Around $150-$175 ... would like to fit 300yrds of 30-40pd braid on it.


----------



## tmilanese (Nov 27, 2012)

Considering the Shimano Stradic FJ 6000/8000 ... I would also consider the PENN BATTLE II but it won't be available in time ... looking for something around the 20oz wgt range ... stradic seems to be in that sweet spot I'm looking for but it costs $200 w/shipping. Unless someone knows where I can find it a little cheaper?


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

In my opinion, the 6000 size is a bit big that for that rod...if it were me, I'd be be looking at 4000 size reel on a 9ft rod, especially since you want to keep it light. You might consider the Penn Conflict or Battle if you're looking for something a bit cheaper. I think there might be some sales on the Battles as they are getting ready to roll out the Battle II as mentioned above. I like the Conflicts, my only concern with them long term is they have big cut-outs in the side of the spool allowing surf & sand to get in there a bit easier...


----------



## tmilanese (Nov 27, 2012)

I know that the Stratic 6000/8000 are lighter than most others in that range. Can anyone comment on the bulkiness of the Stratic 6000/8000? Is also small in size compared to other 6000 series reels?


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Shimano sized reels for that rod 4000 to 5000 and would be great with some 14-20 # braid. I have a Shimano Stradic 4000 and 5000 on a 10 1/2 ft BA. Balances very well. If you went with a Shimano 5000 put some 12-14 # mono and run it.

Definitely a 8000 Shimano I think is going to be really over sized on a 9 ft rod. Course, do what you want and see.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Check out craigslist. Shimano strain on there for sale. Newer model c14. Save money and buy a shimano. Battles such in my opinion and will never last as along as long.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I fish stradic /battles/ ssv and few others ..dollar for dollar the ssv wins . Stradic nor thr battle will come close to the ssv when it Comes to specs and features and reliability. The ssv almost pron aagainst sand and water and will outstand abuse that the other wont..I can't tell much diff in weight betwween the ssv or stradic. .


----------



## tmilanese (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, I guess I'm going with a 5000 model to match with this 9' Mojo Surf. Not sure which manufactuer yet... Would still like to see if I can get 300yrds of 30pd braid on it.


----------



## tmilanese (Nov 27, 2012)

Settled on the SALTIST 4500 with 40pd braid. I appreciate everyone's comments and help on this thread. I'll let you know how it throws in a few weeks. Thanks again.


----------



## PapaBear59 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a Battle 4000 on my 9 footer and have been really pleased with it.


----------



## tmilanese (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay... I'm still not settled.... I want the lightest and least bulky reel that I can get at least 300yds of 30-40pd braid on. The following three models meet that criteria and are close to the same weight. My question is does anyone know which is the least bulky? The reel is for my daughter and I'm okay with 20oz but would like to get the smaller in size if there is one of the three....What I'm hoping is that someone will tell me the Daiwa understates the size of their reels (as I read somewhere) and that the 6000 Shimano is about the same size as the Daiwa 4000 ....  here are the reels:

Daiwa Saltist 4000 - 40#/320yds - 20.3oz
Spinfisher 5500 - 30#/320yds - 20.4oz
Shimano Strategic 6000 - 30#/290yds - 20.8oz


----------



## fwade (Mar 27, 2013)

imo the three reels mentioned are too large/heavy for the rod purchased.


----------



## tmilanese (Nov 27, 2012)

Ugh.... I won't get 300yds of braid on anything lighter.... not that I can find.


----------



## tmilanese (Nov 27, 2012)

So instead of these three:

Daiwa Saltist 4000 - 40#/320yds - 20.3oz
Spinfisher 5500 - 30#/320yds - 20.4oz
Shimano Stradic 6000 - 30#/290yds - 20.8oz

I'd be looking at the below three? 

Quantum Cabo 50 - 30#/325yds - 14.1oz - 35lb drag
Spinfisher 4500 - 20#/280yds - 14.4oz - 25lb drag
Strategic 5000 - 20#/220yds - 10.8oz - 25lb drag
Daiwa - is there a comparable one at these weights and under $225???

The Cabo offers heavier line and more of it... but is the Cabo 50 in the same class as the Spinfisher 4500 and Strat 5000 ???? Hmmm, spinfisher looking like the sweetspot at the less than 16oz weight. Looks like the Stradic made too big of a jump from the 5000 to the 6000, 11oz to 21oz, where's the one inbetween?!?!?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Any of the 4-6k reels will balance pretty well. Imo that heavy line is your issue and its whats messing with your decision. . 14-20lb braid is more than enough from the surf/pier. Just think most surf baitcsters use 20 lb or less mono.I catch 30 plus inches drum and 40plus inches striper on less with no issue . Just use a shock leader .Plus with that heavy line its gonna kill your cast and I bet issues with wind knots . Also with that heavy line your not gonna be able to jig with plastics or lures as easy as if you had lighter line.. unless you plan on kayakin 40lb braid out with a chunk of bait I don't see any need for it .so going with lighter line will make your setup more universal to diff types of fishing.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Get a Daiwa SS Tournament 2600. Lightweight, great drag, tough as nails, and well within your price range.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Saltist 4500 is a Bullet Proof designed for OffShore Reel that will do great on that rod. 25 Pound Dead Lift Drag AWESOME!!!!!! Manual Bail will teach her how to Fish RIGHT and Flip the Bail by hand... Great Choice I carry them and I was leaning more towards a 4000 Conflict, 4500 Saltist never came into my mind but GREAT Choice Man.... 

JAM


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Get a Daiwa SS Tournament 2600. Lightweight, great drag, tough as nails, and well within your price range.


Great Suggestion . . . I was just about to suggest a "Whisker", when I saw your post !


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Daiwa BG15 or BG20. Absolute tanks, smooth drag, low maintenance.


----------



## tmilanese (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks folks for all your input. Ordered the SSV4500 w/20pd prowerpro braid yesterday from SRMO.


----------

